# Possible snow for NE 3/20



## Forcefed4door (Jan 26, 2016)

Crossing my fingers for one last chance to use the brand new machine I bought. Possible 1 foot of heavy snow for NJ.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hope you get your wish :hope:, I tuned up the lawn mower today and fertilized the grass.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Too many put their snowblowers away too soon. Bad omen, now we are going to get slammed.....


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

O it's not going to snow. The toro, 69 ariens are summerized ,the plow's/ salt spreader are put away for the summer and the power king is in primer. There is no way it's going to snow. But then again april fools day 1997 we had 30''


----------



## Forcefed4door (Jan 26, 2016)

Mine is in storage too haha luckily I didn't drain the gas yet


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

The auger idler pulley recently seized up on my 924040 and I replaced it with one from a parts machine. This will be perhaps the last chance this season to "test" it before putting it away.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

WOW, I hope y'all are right. They've got some minimal amount planned for us  

This winter has been a complete bust apart from saving $$$ on heating bills. It has killed the snow plow guys.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

It is only the middle of March, and putting the blower away for the " season " this early around here is just begging for a couple of feet of lake effect to fall in the next month or 2 . :eeek:
It is time to start looking for a new battery for the lawn mower though.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

uberT said:


> WOW, I hope y'all are right. They've got some minimal amount planned for us
> 
> This winter has been a complete bust apart from saving $$$ on heating bills. It has killed the snow plow guys.


 The guy that plows our road isn't complaining. Like us , most of his customers pay for the season , less wear and tear on his trucks this year.


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

WTC is saying 4-8" for Philly, upgraded from 3-5" this morning. Storm isn't due until Sunday PM.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

1894, you're right, I forget about that one-pay arrangement.

I wonder if there is any provision for a rebate when only 3" of snow falls


----------



## Forcefed4door (Jan 26, 2016)

Here in nj we can get anything from 6+ up to 16" Sunday. I hope it's heavy as **** and piles up so I can give a good opinion on how the st324p handles it


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

If I had my fingers crossed any harder I think I'd be at risk of breaking them! :biggrin:


----------



## suspicionogignorance3 (Jun 12, 2014)

Yes....in NJ, we may get the chance to verify how well our auger belts grip....6 + of real 'wet stuff" is looking very possible...wonder if it will merely melt away by monday night ..? in which case I'll probably regret taking the machines out of summer storage...just to redo..Anybody in NJ done the impeller modification, and ready to test throwing distances?


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

1'-3" foretasted right now but there are a lot of models and mother nature in play. I'll be happy with anything I can ignore, the mood has passed.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

They've upgraded us a couple times now. Calling for 10" but they're still showing some uncertainty due to temps being too warm. I can only hope this is "the big one" we've all been waiting on :smiley-char060:


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

here in south Jersey near Philly they are calling for 3" hardly enough to break out the blowers.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

NJHonda said:


> here in south Jersey near Philly they are calling for 3" hardly enough to break out the blowers.


Plus it will completely melt away within 24 hours! 
as do most snowfalls this time of year..
another reason to not break out the blowers..

Scot


----------



## Forcefed4door (Jan 26, 2016)

Looks like there downgrading it now anyways. Storm going to far east blah blah. What else is new, well no for sure though about an hour after the storm starts on exactly how much to predict


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

TWC yesterday forecasted 3-5" then 4-6" then 6-10". This morning they are saying 1-3". I'm still not draining those tanks on my blowers until first few weeks of April!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm going to haul my 28" machine out tomorrow and run it for this clean up. I hasn't been run for nearly a year and that gasoline situation always keeps me concerned.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Forcefed4door said:


> Looks like there downgrading it now anyways. Storm going to far east blah blah.


To far east for you equals getting a nice storm for me.

My area was in the 3-6 zone, but now it's 6-12.

Bring it !


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

<1" as of now, time will tell.


----------



## Forcefed4door (Jan 26, 2016)

Nj now on track for... wait................ a total miss with no accumulation. Perfect.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like the the blowers are staying in my storage shed. sleep well my friends


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

:laugh: I read the first page of this thread and everyone was saying "a foot of snow OMG gotta get the blower our of storage!!!" I jumped to page 3 and I'm reading "total miss" and "no accumulation expected." :laugh: Gotta love the weather "forecast" sometimes.

(Just for the record: Mid-November to Mid-April is my "snow window". Blower, winter tires, shovels are in use or on hot standby through that period.)


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

On Thursday night we were forecasted 5-11 inches for Sunday in to Monday.
Now the forecast is less than an Inch in total.
This type of pull back has been happening for some time now. I think the longer term weather forecasts were more accurate 5 years ago. 

Those who are cynical are saying the Marketing department is getting them to predict the worse case scenario for 5 days+ out and then they dial it in as you get 2 days out. It gives them more attention and better ratings as more people tune in!

Others are saying their weather models have not caught up with global climate change.

Who knows! 

I would not mind one last use of my machine for the season.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Those who are cynical are saying the Marketing department is getting them to predict the worse case scenario for 5 days+ out and then they dial it in as you get 2 days out. It gives them more attention and better ratings as more people tune in!


It's this, unquestionably. Local news lives and dies on the count of viewer's eyeballs. Just look at all the brainless bombshell news readers if you need more proof.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Okay that's it, I want a refund. This winter is defective! :frown:


----------



## tomlct1 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Started them now, anyway*

Here in southern CT there should be not so much, but anyway, I started each of the fleet (2002 MTD single-stage (Tec HSSK50) and 2008 Ariens 24" 2-stage (Tec OH195SA)) and they are ready.


----------



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

possible snow here near pelham nh...but i dont think its gonna be alot...maybe 3-6


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Yesterday, they were saying a dusting. Today 4''-6''. Well I'll get the 721 out of the storage trailer and get working on the power king.(have not tried the blower on that yet this yr)


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

They are saying 10" for here tomorrow, should be a mess.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Coby7 said:


> They are saying 10" for here tomorrow, should be a *JOY*.



There. I fixed that for you.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Presently 1-3" from early AM Monday tough mid afternoon. It won't be here to see Easter.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Started my tomato plants, don't want any more snow.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

I just got some gas.
Depends on the exact track of the storm.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Now saying 12 to 14", I want winter to be over it's spring today.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Coby7 said:


> Now saying 12 to 14", I want winter to be over it's spring today.


Turn off the magnet, you're attracting the stuff!


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Dud.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Just starting here and it's really coming down.....


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

*snow storm*



chargin said:


> Dud.



Dud is right. 
I can see pavement out my windows just North Of Boston.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

The street is down to bare pavement from plowing and salting but I have 8" on my deck and it is still coming down. The temp is right around 32 F.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

We had about 3" when I left the house this morning. The snow seems to be tapering off now. 

It certainly wasn't a big storm near me, but given how mild the other storms have been this winter, it still counts, I guess. 

This "event" may have come with the most significant forecast changes in a while, though  First it was big! Then nothing at all! Then some! Then they weren't sure again! Then something, as it turned out.


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Weather forecasters.*

If I was correct with their ratio in my Job. Well i would be fired and looking for a new one.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

There was a two-minute stretch where it came down like nobody's business.....and then it tapered off abruptly. 3 inches total, if that, in my neck of the woods.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

I find the most accurate way to gauge snowfall is to wait until it's over and see what ya got. Then clean it up.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

We were 4" - 5" on the grass. Less than half that on paved surfaces. Just a tad too warm. However, it did permit a chance to use the 28" blower for the first time in nearly a year...and it fired up instantly without any hesitation on year-old gasoline (plus Stabil).


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Now that the temp is rising and the sun is out the 8 or so inches has melted down to a heavy 5 or 6" or so. Good wisdom Skutflut!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

6'' here on the grass. 3.5'' on the drive way . by the time I got done with my route my drive had 2'' of slush . Blow it off with power king just for fun.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

got about 6" in worcester MA.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Still coming down, must be approaching a foot.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

was just texting my son at unb in fredericton, he says a foot (30 cm) and still coming down .....got about a half inch here, then the rain came.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Not getting better......


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

By the time I got home, most of our snow had melted. The only parts of the driveway with any snow left are the areas shaded by the house. With the coming warm weather, the rest will melt quickly. 

Weird storm  Enough snow to cancel a bunch of schools, and to cause a messy AM commute, but still almost gone by the time I got home.


----------



## Bob z (Apr 5, 2015)

We got a little over 7 in today in st Stephen, New Brunswick


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Wind has picked up and will be moving all that white stuff around overnight. No telling what the yard will look like tomorrow. Probably piled high in spots and bare lawn in other spots.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I guess magnetic hill has attracted all the snow:icon-cheers:


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Wind has blown a lot of it away and still very windy. Lots of drifting and it's cold. I would have posted a picture from the other security cam but the lens is blanketed by snow. Go figure, I wonder why. I will get the broom out and try to reach it later.


----------

